# Snow Ex SP2400



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

I was wondering how every one likes this spreader? How much is every one buying this spreader for?


----------



## rblake (Nov 17, 2007)

dont know but i will sell you a liquid deicer that is almost brand new. still waiting for an answer from my supplier.


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

WOW! That sucks! PM sent! 
No one has anything to say about this spreader? I find that very hard to believe, there is always some one on here that has something to say about every thing! LOL!


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

I dont own one, but have a few buddies that love them.
I priced one out at $5500 plus tax.


----------



## a1land (Oct 30, 2008)

great spreader! spent about $2300.00 2 seasons ago


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

I'm going to bring this thread back. I would to like to hear from people about this spreader. I am in need of another spreader and I was dead set on getting a salt dogg 2000, but with all these controller issues and crappy customer service I've been hearing about I'm done with that idea. 

I have a 1 ton dump truck that I put a 1.5 yard Henderson in and then extended the sides 2 feet higher for extra capacity, so I was going to get another V box for my 1 ton pick up. Now for visibility concerns and summer storage concerns I am considering getting a tail gate spreader for my dump and putting the henderson back in the pick up. 

So, any more input on this spreader from any users/owners out there?


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

I will tell you how it has done so far. The baffel plates had to come out, I could not get the amount of salt out that I wanted. The spreader has worked really good for me so far but the vibrator is junk!! It will work some times and it not a wiring issue either. I would recomend it to everyone but I bought mine for $3500 not $5000-$6000. How do they think the price should have raised so much over a year or two? The mounting kit was usless for my truck so check it out really good to see if it is worth the $200. Other then that stuff its pretty nice and it will handle some junk salt. I cant believe how heavy that piece of plastic is!!!! LOL! Oh ya the other thing I dont like is if you turn the knobs down as far as they go the auger and spinner do not turn off, it will still spread. Still a nice unit.


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

I ran a 2400 last year a little bit, and they are probably the real workhorse of the Snowex line. The 2400 tolerated salt that the 8500s did not like very much, and brought the big bad 9500 to a screeching halt....a LOT. (if I ever have to chip one of those POSs out again....grrrrr).

Even after a driver backed it into a pole and cracked the housing, he fixed it with sheet metal and went back to work. We had OK luck with vibrators, but honestly they're more important in the v-box hoppers than the 2400. I would say this--absolutely put a good piece of UHMW liner on the floor of your dump--it will greatly improve the material flow and probably render the vibrator unnecessary altogether. And keep a spare controller in the truck--just in case. We blew through a few of those $700 units, but mostly in the 8500s. (they all use the same controller) I think we ate one in the 2400, but I do know guys tended to "turn it up to 11" constantly, so that probably didn't help.

Only issue I have with them is the ungodly price...are they serious?? I'd be more inclined to buy a 2 yard Salt Dogg and make it work...for a little more than half the price.

Good luck!


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

I would have to say that i dont care for any of the other snow ex product just from what you said and what i have seen. I got to see a new 9300 in action and it consisted of just breaking down a lot! Another guy I know has some 8500s and mountains of problems he said. When all said my salt dogg never failed me and gave me 4 years of service before i sold it to upgrade. Im a buyers man all the way and the only reason why I bought the 2400 was because they didnt have anything like this until a week after i bought the 2400. Go figure! For the money you cant beat the dogg, parts are cheap too unlike snow ex. The biggest joke ive seen is that spary system that goes with the snow exs, that work great! LOL! 4gpm not going to do much with that......


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

You mean the 9500? The 4-yard? Or did they come out with yet *another* "new" spreader?


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

Yep they got a new one out. Its a 3 yard. It was designed for a specific company.......You can tell when you look at the pic that they have on the flyers of the 9300. Its kind of dumb because it is not much cheaper. The one I am around during every event has the liquid tanks on it. It really funny when you have the liquid tanks on it they cover the holes where you hook the straps to so it makes it very hard to strap down. Not thought out very well. They have a heck of a time with the salt bridging around the baffel also. I think I would of got the 9500 if it was me.


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

Typical SnowEx. I can tell you firsthand the 9500 is no better. I spent more time poking at that thing than I care to admit. Same reason--bridging. They just don't tolerate crap salt. The 8500s ran rings around "big brother 9500". with the same product, and the 2400 did the same. The "hooks" on the frame are really for bungees for the tarp, as the frame bolts to the floor.

They can keep their thousands over everything else, thanks...


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

Ya I have kind of got that from every one I talked to that has them. This will be the only snow ex I will have until I see soom major changes.... I would like to have a sweep ex on my 99 truck for summer work though! LOL!


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Mike S;967352 said:


> I will tell you how it has done so far. The baffel plates had to come out, I could not get the amount of salt out that I wanted.*When I first bought mine I thought the same thing, but it has not been a problem at all for me.* The spreader has worked really good for me so far but the vibrator is junk!! It will work some times and it not a wiring issue either.*HUH?That sucks...Mine works AWESOME!?!?!* I would recomend it to everyone but I bought mine for $3500 not $5000-$6000.*Thats a good price. I paid about $4700 after tax & install.* How do they think the price should have raised so much over a year or two? The mounting kit was usless for my truck so check it out really good to see if it is worth the $200. Other then that stuff its pretty nice and it will handle some junk salt.*It will handle damn near anything you throw at it!!! I have ran alot of different materials through it, and it always does the job without hesitation* I cant believe how heavy that piece of plastic is!!!! LOL! Oh ya the other thing I dont like is if you turn the knobs down as far as they go the auger and spinner do not turn off, it will still spread.*That may be the only complaint I have so far with this unit, which really isnt that big of a deal* Still a nice unit.


Few other things about this unit which I really like....Its VERY easy to clean, especially with my drop side bed. Also, I can still haul materials/items for the other part of my business without having to take it off (other than broken concrete). And it takes up very little space in my shop. If I would have gone with a Vbox, I wouldnt have had room inside to store it all year...with this unit I can tuck it away in the corner, and easily roll it around/outside with my pallet jack if needed. As Mike S mentioned though, its surprisingly heavy for a big chunk of plastic...but 2 guys can man handle it if needed.


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

Agreed...but why does SnowEx continue to think that yellow plastic = gold?

<shrug>


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

Westhardt Corp.;974503 said:


> ...but why does SnowEx continue to think that yellow plastic = gold?
> 
> <shrug>


I still have the postcard from Snowex, advertising the "all new SP2400" for $3995! This was only two winters ago. Plastic must have gotten expensive.


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

No kidding. Maybe it's the "SnowEx Yellow" pigment...

@ $4K they're worth every penny...


----------



## lawnkale (Dec 4, 2008)

i have had my 2400 for 1 season and woks great. I can put 10,000 lbs in the bed and it handles it just fine. with the center of gravity lower the truck handles turns better. I did install a secondary vibrator to the under side of dump bed to transfer material better. The stock one will not work unless the spinner is on(kinda sucks) working on installing a scale to the bed to see how much salt on dump on each property.


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

Excellent idea, and very simple on larger trucks with air ride.

www.air-weigh.com


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Westhardt Corp.;974503 said:


> Agreed...but why does SnowEx continue to think that yellow plastic = gold?
> 
> <shrug>





deicepro;974687 said:


> I still have the postcard from Snowex, advertising the "all new SP2400" for $3995! This was only two winters ago. Plastic must have gotten expensive.


I agree...I guess i should have listed that as the "other' complaint I have. Either way, I am still very happy with it. It has turned out to be better than what my alternatives were at the time.


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

I would agree--it is the best option I've seen for a non-hydro tailgate spreader...just seems like SnowEx is getting greedy.


----------

